# برنامج acronis privacy expert suite 8.0



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

اقدم لكم اخر اصدار من البرنامج الرائع اكرونز برايفيسي سوت الذي يعتبر من افضل البرامج في الحفاظ على خصوصية المستخدم.

السباي وير من اكثر الفيروسات فتكا وتدميرا بالكمبيوتر بشكل عام والتي قد تدخل الى اي نظام كان لانها منتشره في الشبكه بكثره ومعظم المواقع الرسميه وغير الرسميه قد تنزل الى الكمبيوتر مثل هذه الملفات .
الكيلوجرز تسجل كل ضربه في الفأره والكيبورد وتبعثها الى المجرمين عبر الانترنت وقد تحتوي هذه المعلومات على باسووردات ومعلومات بنكيه ومعلومات خاصه اخرى... الاد وير تفتك بذاكرة الكمبيوتر مما يجعل اداء الحاسوب في الحضيض وتسوقك الى نتائج غير متوقعه لعمليات البحث التي تقوم بها.
اكرونز برايفاسي ا**برت سوت يحميك رأسا من هذه الاخطار بواسطة ميزة الحمايه المستديمه التي يوفرها للكمبيوتر.... هذا البرنامج لا يعطيك الحل الامثل ضد السباي وير والاد وير والكيلوجرز والهواتف المخفيه انما خو يعتبر من الاشياء الثمينه التي يجب(MUST BE) ان تتوفر بالكمبيوتر عند الكثير من الشركات والمؤسسات والمستخدمين الشخصيين على حد سواء مما جعل هذا البرنامج الاكثر نجاحا في الاسواق والذي يحتوي على الادوات التاليه:
-تنظيف جميع مخلفات التصفح بشكل مطلق لتحمي نفسك من التتبع وتقفي الاثر.
-تنظيف مخلفات فعاليتك بالكمبيوتر .
-تنظيف القرص الصلب مما بمنحك امكانية التخلص بشكل آمن ومطلق من المعلومات على القرص الصلب القديم .
-التخلص وبشكل مطلق من الملفات المحذوفه مما يجعل امكانيه استرجاعها مستحيله.
-مانع وحاظر الاطارات الدعائيه المنبثقه غير المرغوب بها.
-التخلص من المعلومات وتدميرها الى الابد بثمان طرق مختلفه وامنه.







البرنامج:

اضعط هنا للتحميل 

Serial : AWH83-WF9TG-SRBPM-XCY8P-G5XVC

 ​


----------



## عمود الدين (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا


----------

